# Replacement 6.0 badge/removing holden badge



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, like my title says I'm looking for a place to purchase a factory font 6.0 badge as well as reapplying the cars original Pontiac badge. I got my 05 a month ago and it had been debadged on the trunk except for a holden badge in the original Pontiac spot. I have looked all over for a factory looking 6.0 but the only ones I can find I do not like the style. Any ideas?

Also, I would like to remove the rear holden badge and replace it with the original rear Pontiac badge. Is it okay to remove the holden with the hair dryer/floss technique? The Pontiac badge has no tape left on the back. Can I just apply thin double sided tape and trim it? 

Thanks for helping me out guys :thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

Chevy dealer can order you the badges. I looked into it as mine is debadged also. They want like $80 for each emblem. So unless you wanna pay that ridiculous price, you could try to find some from someone who's willing to part with theirs.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you looked at ebay for these badges? Also, I would use fishing line and the hair dryer to remove the old badges. I find that dental floss breaks easily.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Like 80 bucks for the 6 and another 80 bucks for the 0? Good call on the fishing line. I've checked eBay and all over the web, this is the closest thing I could find.
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260934589794&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he meant 80 for the PONTIAC and 80 for the 6.0 but the 6.0 nameplate is list price $30.73 (plus shipping) for a total of $43.68 at GM Parts direct. Part number 92162158


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow that's crazy money for two numbers. I'd keep checking. Maybe try some salvage yards around th U.S. There has to be somebody that carries these.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

Price the arrowhead badges if you want a price shocker.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks HP. And I will check some salvage yards. Yeah I was quoted on the arrow head @$188...


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

HP 
when i typed in that part number at gmpartsdirect I get this:

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

All it says is that it is a "plate", and there in no picture available. How do you know that it is the 6.0 badge?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to this page, go to 'search by part number', put in the number and select 'Pontiac' in the drop down window; click search:
gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks HP I got it now, really appreciate it. I gotta let people behind me know what's going on under my hood


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

sostowsk said:


> I gotta let people behind me know what's going on under my hood


Yeah I was thinking that also. But then I thought, even for the people who might make the mistake of underestimating the goat. I'll gladly accept the challenge. :cool


----------

